

Ask HN: HN members with access to Google+, share some invites with other HNers? - Zakuzaa

I am assuming that Google is giving out some invites bundled with every plus account at this time.
======
VuongN
I don't think so. Asked a few people who has access and some even work inside
Google--there isn't an invite "box" yet. It seems like Google is keeping it
tight on this beta. But in the words of Principal Seymour Skinner: "Prove me
wrong, children! Prove me wrong!"

~~~
lukesandberg
Not even all Googlers got an invite, they are keeping it very locked down.

------
hzay
I have access but I looked and found no invite button. Also, I don't find all
Googlers in there, which is weird because I'm one of most lowly Googlers (new,
young).

------
Brewer
I hope that at least everyone on the Google+ team got an invite. Lol.

I`d be pretty upset if I put so much work into something and wasn`t even
allowed to use it.

~~~
pdenya
I would be stunned to learn that anyone on the Google+ team doesn't have an
invite since I'm not sure how any member of the team could work on a product
they don't have access to.

------
1010011010
invitations were suspended due to "insane demand". It will be opened up again
as the field trial progresses. The service is still being built.

